# Power switch hook up.. hmmm



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey all,
I have an ATX form case and im wonder if I purchase a new mobo, (ATX style) will/should the power button cords match up? How would I determine this? 

Here are the cables,
http://www.fixya.com/uploads/Images/40FE6C2.jpg


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they should not be a problem


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The nearest thing to a problem, generally, is that cos the LED wires have to be a certain way-round, the 'label' side is sometimes hidden among t'other plugs, but then again, I'm fussy about things like that :grin:

The panel-switches connectors don't usually have any problems with them :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Shouldn't be any problem. Sometimes, as WereBo mentioned, the lettering may face up or down depending on the + / - arrangement of the Mobo pins.
Many times, the Power LED connector will have the two pins together or separated with a blank pin like in your picture. Some Mobo's have both pin configurations for the Power LED.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks,
Besides an HD pic of the mobo, hou would I go about finding this out. Don't want my LEDs to go to waste. My case is sekzy with them...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Your LED's will work, no matter what mobo you get - it's just a matter of how fiddly they are to connect. Some mobos have a good clear spacious access to the connection-pins, some are real fiddly to get at. The only real way to find out is through research (and the members here :wink. 

Work out a 'short-list' of mobos you require, with the features you want, then visit the manufacturer's web-site for the specific model - Most sites will have the mobo's user-manual online so you can see exactly how the layout is.

My Asus board came supplied with a 'connector-block' that had all the pins spaced out, for all the wires to clip on, then just neatly slid over the mass of mobo pins in one go - Simples.


----------

